# Need some help with these



## AquatikJustice (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi everyone. New guy here who had a bunch of old stuff thrown in his lap and I have no clue what to do with it.

My in-laws were renting out some land to a man who ended up not paying his rent and got forcibly removed. All he took with him were his wife's ashes. Upon entering the properly, my in-laws found 4 sheds, 2 mobile homes and a very large barn all packed to the rafters with stuff. The man was a serious hoarder. They are still going through it all, but on our last visit they suggested I take some things and see if maybe they are worth anything and try to sell them. Truth be told I have no clue how to find out what they might be worth or where to sell them. My wife and I are in a bit of a financial pickle due to her having surgery so being able to get the most out of these would definitely be beneficial. I can take and post pics if anyone would like to see them.

Here's the list of things I was sent back with. If any info is missing (model #, serial #, etc), let me know how to find it and I can get it added in. Any thoughts?

_*Projector*_
Bell & Howell Lumina 12 - Excellent working condition, bulb still works

Film Cameras
Bell & Howell Auto Load w/ Optronic Eye and Duo-speed Zoomatic - Both camera body and trigger. Seems to work (no film to test it out with)
Bentley Bx-720 - Seems to be in excellent condition, especially considering it was kept on a barn shelf for years

_*Editor*_
Vernon 101 8mm Movie Editor - Still works

_*Cameras*_
Kodak disc 8000 - Very good condition, seems to work
Kodak Instamatic Camera 134 - Not sure if it works, seems to be a little worse for wear
Kodak Brownie Holiday Flash Camera - Looks pretty dirty, some rust on a metal piece on the side but could still work
Kodak Brownie Hawkeye w/ Flash - Lenses have some gunk on them but otherwise it seems to be in excellent condition
Polaroid Super Shooter Plus Land Camera - Pretty poor condition
Polaroid Square Shooter 2 - Pretty good condition
Bentley Bx-3 - Superb condition
Cortland Cx-7 - Like New w/ case

_*Flash*_
ITT MagicFlash - Excellent condition

So, any thoughts?


----------



## compur (Aug 29, 2012)

Yard Sale stuff - $5/ea or less


----------



## IanG (Aug 30, 2012)

compur said:


> Yard Sale stuff - $5/ea or less



Unfortunately this is right there's  nothing there worth much at all.

Ian


----------

